# How do I make a mold of my face



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm not really experienced, (correct me if I'm wrong) but you can try to molt your face with plaster. A friend of mine uses alginate - the green paste dentists use to molt your teeth - which gives good result but it's more expensive. It's all I can say, hope it'll help you....


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Ahhhh I don't think I would try plaster! Of course if you want to burn your face off please go right ahead! If you think I'm kidding pour yourself a block of plaster and see how hot it gets. Do a search on the net, there are products made specially for this.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

You can mold your face using alginate, but you'll need another person to apply it to you--and to reinforce the mold with several layers of plaster bandage. You should do some research into this to get a sense of how expensive the materials are.

A quicker and cheaper substitute would be to get a styrofoam wig head--wig stores have lots of these, and they come in various sizes, male and female. You can get one that is more or less close to your facial proportions, and sculpt your mask on that.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I made a great face mold using a piece of wire window screen. At least that's what it looked like. I got it at a local hobby & craft store. It took some trial & error, since I wasn't willing to form it with a mallet, but in the end, it had the same features as my face.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Couldnt you use Play-do? 'think I'd put a layer of saran wrap or wax paper wrap over your face,(with breathing holes of course, or a straw), roll the play-doh thin, mold it over your face, carefully peel off the saran wrap, place it on the table over some newspaper in a ball to keep it from collapsing, let it harden over night(you remember as a kid if you didnt put it back in the can it'd get hard as a rock), THEN pour plaster into the mold, let that harden, you'd have a cast of ur head.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Scott, why not use a mallet


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

yes dental alginate is real good when backup with what we call a " mother mold " problem tho is you can not keep a dental alginate mold long it dries out fast. Plus side is you can use the mold right away mix plaster of paris and pour it into the mold to get the real cast part that you need or fiberglass resin mixed with hardener. then make a rubber mold when this fiber or plaster face dries. using latex or sil950 rubber mold compound. If you need more help there are over 48 tutorial on mold making that I posted. or you can read up on it here
http://www.smooth-on.com/lifecasting.htm Good Luck with your project!! keep us posted


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

O.K. I found a product at our craft store. It's called E Z Form plaster cloth wrap. I have done some research on it, and from what I read it was safe for skin. I then proceeded to make my face mold with the phone set to 9-1-1 on speed dial...

Here's the results of my first face mold mask.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

O.K. I found a product at our craft store. It's called E Z Form plaster cloth wrap. I have done some research on it, and from what I read it was safe for skin. I then proceeded to make my face mold with the phone set to 9-1-1 on speed dial...

Here's the results of my first face mold mask.


http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004217gv9.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004219tk8.jpg

Sorry about the duplicate post and sorry I don't remember how to post the picture itself.

Here's the mask I'm trying to duplicate:

http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leslie6ec1.png


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

cool way cool 
posting pics just copy the tag line that says


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Way cool ideas and a lot of great information, 
let me just add from my collage art classes we would add milk to the mix of powder plaster, for when we would cast molds or forms of stuff.
The milk would raise the temp. As the plaster cured and would add to the string of the mold and the case forms, and help to cut down on the flaking and chipping (not eliminate mind you).


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks TNbrad I never heard that before I will have to try it.
do you sub the milk instead of water to mix the plaster ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks good to me...glad to see you didn't go with the plaster route.


----------

